# Recipe for Johnsonville breakfast sausage



## wazoo (Dec 30, 2014)

I have been playing with breakfast sausage recipes on and off for several months.  I have several that I like but nothing that the family really thinks is great.  Every time I try something it gets compared to Johnsonville breakfast sausage.  Has anyone seen or used a recipe that is similar in taste to that sausage.  I noticed that they use corn syrup and also some lemon juice powder.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Wazoo


----------



## voodoochile (Dec 30, 2014)

there is a clone recipe around for johnsonville brats .........by len poli or something like that


----------



## goliath (Dec 30, 2014)

here is the recipe Voodoochile was talking about.

its Jimmy Dean clone...













jimmy deen.JPG



__ goliath
__ Dec 30, 2014






Goliath


----------



## wazoo (Dec 31, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> here is the recipe Voodoochile was talking about.
> 
> its Jimmy Dean clone...
> 
> ...


Goliath and Voodoochile, thank you for the responses.  Unfortunately, I am trying to find the recipe for Johnsonville Breakfast sausage not brats or Jimmy Dean.  I have searched everywhere that I can think of on line and it just does not appears to be out there.  But I am going to keep looking and experimenting until I can get closer.

Thanks 

Wazoo


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wazoo, if you want to you might post your recipe and people can comment as to possible changes to help? Are you able to note which flavors are missing or might be less/more pronounced than they should in comparison with the Johnsonville ones? Of course putting your recipe up is up to you, but I'm thinking it might help get suggestions as to making changes to get what you're looking for. Good luck!


----------



## goliath (Dec 31, 2014)

OK FOUND ANOTHER ONE !!!!

sorry i screen capture these to make it easier for myself....













BRAT.JPG



__ goliath
__ Dec 31, 2014






HERE IS ANOTHER .....

6lb pork butt
1 lb pork back fat
1 lb streaky bacon
3 ½ tbl kosher salt
1 TB + 1 tsp white pepper
2 ½ tsp ground ginger
2 ½ tsp ground nutmeg
1 TB ground coriander
1 ½ TB ground mustard
1 TB marjoram
1 ½ TB crushed caraway seed

3 eggs
1 ½ cups heavy cream.

Goliath


----------



## wazoo (Dec 31, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Wazoo, if you want to you might post your recipe and people can comment as to possible changes to help? Are you able to note which flavors are missing or might be less/more pronounced than they should in comparison with the Johnsonville ones? Of course putting your recipe up is up to you, but I'm thinking it might help get suggestions as to making changes to get what you're looking for. Good luck!


Good idea!  I am going to compare my sausage to the Johnsonville and then see what I think is missing.  I will also post my recipe and get some comments.  I will take another run at this over the weekend.

Wazoo


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2015)

Johnsonville sausage is good but some of the junk they add to their sausage won't ever go into mine ! Tell your family that your sausage is au natural without the weird chemicals !


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 1, 2015)

GOLIATH said:


> OK FOUND ANOTHER ONE !!!!
> 
> sorry i screen capture these to make it easier for myself....
> 
> ...


Brats and breakfast sausage are considerably different recipes.


----------

